# kengurubensaa



## travellingaroundtheworld

Hi to all!
In a finnish movie a car started moving and a boy inside it says: "kengurubensaa!". Yelling it.
I thought that could be a brand of gasoline or a way to say that they want to go fast.

Is there anyone who can solve it? 

Thank you,
have a nice day!


----------



## travellingaroundtheworld

Actually he says: "Se on kengurubensaa!"


----------



## jonquiliser

It means the car starts to spurt or start, as kengurubensa translates literally as "kangaroo petrol". It's only for fun and not an actual kind of petrol  It's Finnish, though. I'd have imagined you could say the same in English?


----------



## Gavril

jonquiliser said:


> I'd have imagined you could say the same in English?



By "could say the same", do you mean that the expression would make sense (metaphorically) in English as well_?

_The phrase _kangaroo petrol_ is apparently used in some forms of English, but I've never heard anyone say _kangaroo gas_ here (in the US we say _gas _instead of_ petrol_).


----------



## travellingaroundtheworld

Thank you all! I had to translate it from english into italian, so I just used a different expression. Thank you for your help.


----------



## jonquiliser

> By "could say the same", do you mean that the expression would make sense (metaphorically) in English as well_?_



Yes, I mean that you could use the equivalent expression in English, in the same sense.


----------

